# Surfside Beach Wednesday evening



## fishin'fireman (Sep 23, 2007)

Hit the beach around 5:30 for an evening wade. Water was warm, waves were 1-2 ft, birds were working nearby. Went out to the second sand bar and threw top-waters. We each put two on the stringer and lost two to the waves. It was a good evening.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pig. odd stripes.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sheep head trout.

It'll eat!


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Wow! Crazy stripes on the big one!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice. Nothing like catching a pig in the surf on top.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a unique looking fish. At first glance I thought it was photoshopped. Nice catch.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

That's probably finger marks from the death-grip he put on it while landing it!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Tiger Trout! Nice work!


----------



## jettech17 (Jan 20, 2006)

spotted whiting!


----------

